# SB 13 Carriage Lock



## Richiehd (May 17, 2017)

Missing my carriage lock on my 1940 model 13 South Bend. I see them all over Ebay for 9 and 10 in . Anyone know if they are the same. Any one have picture? Thanks in advance  Richie


----------



## 4ssss (May 17, 2017)

My parts book only lists 1 picture, but different part #s for that lock. The pictures show it for  heavy 10. There was a recent thread with a print for a heavy 10 here.  I'm sure its probably a different thickness for your lathe but you'll get the idea how to make one.  By the way, you need the angle cut for clearance for a pin that sticks out from the apron. It's hard to see it but if you make it square it won't go in far enough for the bolt.  

I just found the thread, here's the link

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-saddle-lock.55595/


----------

